# American Flier



## WEEGIE032 (Aug 24, 2021)

Can someone tell me what cars came with the a.f. 356 engine please?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 356 was sold as part of one cataloged set, the 5306T. The contents of the Silver Bullet set were the engine, two 655 silver bullet passenger cars, track and transformer.
The complexity is the 356 also headed up eight uncataloged sets! The 4SP, 6SP, 7SP, 8SP, 9SP, 10SP, 11SP and the 2H308. If you know the set number I can tell you the cars included, they varied quite a bit between the uncataloged sets. Cars included in the uncataloged sets were 605, 638, 606, 607, 613, 732, 735, 609, 655 & 642. With the exception of the 7SP, 8SP, 9SP and 11SP only two cars were in each set.


----------



## WEEGIE032 (Aug 24, 2021)

Thank You Tom,
I got a great deal on a silver bullet, with no cars. I would like to have the cars that came with the engine. You have told me what came with it. I have always wanted one of these. How i have one and i like to keep as the same as what came with it. Thanks again.




Lewis


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Lewis, the safest bet is to get two 655 Silver Bullet passenger cars. Let me know if you need any other info. The 356 is a neat engine because it is the only streamlined Gilbert engine that included smoke and choo choo. Enjoy the set!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Those cars that come in the set usually are in poor to fair shape because the paint is not good. My set has the engine and the cars, but again, the paint is so-so, but I don't mind.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Some pictures of my uncataloged 9SP set. This set came with two 655’s and two freight cars.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I was at my second train show last Sunday. I hope what I am seeing isn't a trend. Both of these shows are usually well attended with many sellers. Not this time. 
At the show last Sunday a seller had a Silver Bullet and, as flyer nut pointed out, the satin paint was poor on the engine and cars. The seller wanted top dollar for the set because "that set is hard to find you know". He said if I bought the set he could paint it for me. He only wanted 300.00 to paint the set on top, of the 425.00 firm price. 725.00. Nope

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tom the chrome on that engine looks pretty good. Nice set over all. Unusual set with two 655's and the freight cars. Nice. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, it is hard to find them much better. I bought that set at the February 1991 DuPage Show. It had everything including the SB, and boxed 9SP sets are pretty rare.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Thanks, it is hard to find them much better. I bought that set at the February 1991 DuPage Show. It had everything including the SB, and boxed 9SP sets are pretty rare.


I also have that set, (made up), including the tranny, but none of the boxes.


----------



## WEEGIE032 (Aug 24, 2021)

My next question. Are the passenger cars lit?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

No, the 655 Silver Bullet cars are not illuminated. They also have sheet metal chassis, so no steps.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Why are some of the 356 chrome and some are painted silver?

Found my answer. The silver painted ones are 354.


----------



## WEEGIE032 (Aug 24, 2021)

Who else sells a.f. postwar besides ebay


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

WEEGIE032 said:


> Who else sells a.f. postwar besides ebay


Craigslist, market Place, antique shops, garage sales.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Your local train shop might.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Train shows. The biggest of all in York, Pa just ended Saturday. Next one is in the fall. The DuPage fairgrounds show is held monthly. S Fest, held annually in the midwest is the best of all for S gauge. Greenberg's holds train shows all over the country, go online and get the schedules for ones near you. Almost all of my collection was bought at train shows like York, DuPage and S Fest. There was also an S Fest West held in Pasadena but that has faded out.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

The DuPage show is good. I do most of my selling on eBay and my collecting through estate sales.


----------



## WEEGIE032 (Aug 24, 2021)

Thanks guys. I cant travel much, the wife has althimers, so i have to wait for the train shows and ebay and any other online.


----------

